# Husqvarna st927e lever



## Andy123 (27 d ago)

I’m looking for a right side lever handle for a st927e.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Do you have a part number by chance? If you bought the machine new, a parts list came with it. Else you may want to search for the parts list online, and use it to find a part number you can search for.


Meanwhile...
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...sqvarna/snow-thrower/st-927-e-1996-01/handles looks like the handle assembly parts diagram, for 927E thru 1996. The handles are 730 and 731 in that listing, and under $10 each as of 12/2022 when I type this. I didn't look at the later (1997-on) but you should be able to find the listings if you happen to have that generation of machine.

Welcome to snowblowerforum!


----------



## Andy123 (27 d ago)

Dr. Bob

this part at jacks is discontinued like all the other sites. I have spent hours looking for it. I have even reached out to others on market place to see if they can part out a old machine.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

You might end up fabricating a new one. Since it's primarily a piece of sheet metal bent to form the handle, the pivot and the arm, consider grabbing some thin cardboard (think pop or beer can box...) and duplicating the old handle shape for a pattern. Since the two handles are pretty much mirrors of each other, you can cut the cardboard to fit around the old one, then flip it to have the shape you want as you cut out a new one from sheet metal. Form the metal over a section of pipe to get the bends and tabs you need. Home Depot and Lowes sell smaller pieces of sheet metal that you can cut with snips and/or a hacksaw. Do your drilling before you do the bending if you can, as it's easier supporting a flat piece than an already-bent one. Get fancy and cut up a bicycle handlebar grip to fit over your creation, and a bit of good glue to hold it on. The grip will hide a lot of creative markings, plus your gloves won't freeze to it.


----------

